# Indie Anthology: Progress Report



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Indie Anthology 2014*

The _Indie Anthology 2014_ aims to be a showcase of the rich diversity in indie writing.

All indies are more than welcome to participate.

You'll find more info in the *Main Thread*.

*This post* and *this one* should give you a fair idea about what we're trying to do.

In this thread we're *choosing a title* for the anthology.

_*This*_ thread is for the *progress* we're making.

Feel free to chime in.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

So far these are the submitted stories:

1. Micah Ackerman: 38th Street
2. Caddy Rowland: Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared
3. Monica La Porta: Eternal Bounds
4. Sam Kates: Coming Home
5. Lanette Curington: Fair Play
6. Ela Lond: Crescent Moon
7. Livia Harper: Buck Hunt
8. David B. Robin: Boob Man


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

So far these are the submitted stories:

1. Micah Ackerman: 38th Street
2. Caddy Rowland: Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared
3. Monica La Porta: Eternal Bounds
4. Sam Kates: Coming Home
5. Lanette Curington: Fair Play
6. Ela Lond: Crescent Moon
7. Livia Harper: Buck Hunt
8. David B. Robin: Boob Man
9. Griffin Carmichael: Flashlight
10. Selina Fenech: Wild
11. Mark Gardner: Chip Assassin
12. Ellisa Barr: Choose Peas
13. Marilyn Vix: Payback's A Witch
14. Jean Louise: Thursday at the Ritz-Carlton
15. Sheryl Fawcett: The Man Across the Room
16. Nathan Williams: The Gambino Theater Gambit
17. K.D. Hendriks: Witch in Space – and other Mishaps
18. EelKat: The Oak Tree
19. Lindy Moon: The Little Chill: a Three-Minute Mystery
20. Andrew Ashling: The Fiar


Don't worry too much about the order of the stories. I plan on including, next to the TOC, two indices:

* One alphabetical by author
* One alphabetical by genre/keyword


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

We're up to 20 stories!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Don't worry too much about the order of the stories. I plan on including, next to the TOC, two indices:
> 
> * One alphabetical by author
> * One alphabetical by genre/keyword


That idea alone has given me all the faith I need that you're going to do a great job with this!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Selina.

I've send everyone who participated a very short thank you mail.

From now on I'll be sending them upon arrival of the story (i.e. when I check the mail), so you can be certain, in between updates, that your story has duly arrived.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Already twenty stories, that's great. 
A question: I forgot to add the link of my webpage to the bio. Should I resend the mail?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

elalond said:


> Already twenty stories, that's great.
> A question: I forgot to add the link of my webpage to the bio. Should I resend the mail?


I'd prefer you send it as a reply to my thank you note.
(Gmail threats replies as a conversation, i.e. very similar to a thread on a board. It keeps things together.)

However, as a general note, once I start formatting I'm bound to notice things that are missing and I'll just ask for them, using the same mail address you used sending the story.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

You had asked for our author link on Amazon, so that's what I provided. Can we also have other links, like to our blog and facebook page?


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I'd prefer you send it as a reply to my thank you note.
> (Gmail threats replies as a conversation, i.e. very similar to a thread on a board. It keeps things together.)
> 
> However, as a general note, once I start formatting I'm bound to notice things that are missing and I'll just ask for them, using the same mail address you used sending the story.


Okay.

I assumed that we should provide web-page link, but then after reading Caddy's post I went to the The KBoards Flash Anthology- want to share? thread, but I can't find anything abut links. So which one should we give? Our webpage or Amazon or can we have both?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an answer from KDP…

My thinking was this: Amazon will not disagree with us mentioning our Amazon Author's page. We can always put our website address on there. If you have linked your blog to your Amazon Author page the links to your last posts are clickable, hence readers will easily find your website.

In short: I propose you make your Amazon Author website, as far as this anthology is concerned, the hub of whatever you want to communicate to readers.

But I have asked if personal websites would be a problem. (IMO they might, since most of us have links there to other vendors).

So, please, give me some time to figure this out. It's early days yet. In fact, the revival is exactly one day old.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

What happens, if Amazon is not agreeable to a free version? If it has to be distributed elsewhere, won't Amazon-links have to be deleted?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Don't worry too much about the order of the stories. I plan on including, next to the TOC, two indices:
> 
> * One alphabetical by author
> * One alphabetical by genre/keyword


The order might matter when it comes to the free sample and Look Inside feature. Any stories that will be readable using that feature need to be at least well-edited or we'll be turning potential readers away at the door.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

CeeDee said:


> What happens, if Amazon is not agreeable to a free version? If it has to be distributed elsewhere, won't Amazon-links have to be deleted?


We'll cross that bridge when we arrive at it.
There are several possible options.
Personally, but you might differ, I'd prefer it to be an Amazon-only deal. However, they are not the only game in town.

Suggestions and thoughts welcome.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> The order might matter when it comes to the free sample and Look Inside feature. Any stories that will be readable using that feature need to be at least well-edited or we'll be turning potential readers away at the door.


Thanks. Good call.

We'll have a final proofing stage.

I've already had an offer from someone who volunteered for this, but some extra sets of eyes won't hurt. If you're interested, please, send a mail to [email protected]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Whilst I believe responsibility for submitting a well-edited story lies with each contributor, I guess having someone proof the stories can only be for the good. If the anthology were to include poorly-edited stories, it will undoubtedly reflect badly on the contributors, but might also by association reflect badly on every author no matter how well their pieces are edited.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> Whilst I believe responsibility for submitting a well-edited story lies with each contributor, I guess having someone proof the stories can only be for the good. If the anthology were to include poorly-edited stories, it will undoubtedly reflect badly on the contributors, but might also by association reflect badly on every author no matter how well their pieces are edited.


I'd agree that the first responsibility is with each of us. I also agree there should be a final proofing.



> If the anthology were to include poorly-edited stories, it will undoubtedly reflect badly on the contributors, but might also by association reflect badly on every author no matter how well their pieces are edited.


I wouldn't go there if I were you. The same could be said about the general quality of the stories, and as we all know, that is highly subjective. I suspect -- but I'm evil -- that some writers hesitate to participate for exactly that reason.

On the other hand, don't underestimate readers. I hope they'll look at this as a sampler with five-minute stories that will give them an idea of what each of us is writing. Your story might shine because it is professional/well edited/funny/remarkable among a lot that are not. Under each of your stories will be a link leading to your books. Make them click yours.

I think if we can have a final proofing group -- there are already _two_ volunteers by now -- we should be safe enough.

But nothing is set in stone. Feel free to comment.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I wouldn't go there if I were you. The same could be said about the general quality of the stories, and as we all know, that is highly subjective. I suspect -- but I'm evil -- that some writers hesitate to participate for exactly that reason.
> 
> On the other hand, don't underestimate readers. I hope they'll look at this as a sampler with five-minute stories that will give them an idea of what each of us is writing. Your story might shine because it is professional/well edited/funny/remarkable among a lot that are not. Under each of your stories will be a link leading to your books. Make them click yours.
> 
> ...


Oh, I deliberately wasn't going near the quality of stories themselves. Even if the general consensus was in favour of quality gatekeeping, it would be extremely difficult to implement with such a diversity of genres and would kind of go against (at least what I see as) the underlying ethos of the anthology.

However, spelling and grammar aren't (generally) subjective and I would hope most contributors would agree that it's in everyone's interests that the contributions are free of basic spelling and grammatical errors. Hopefully the final proofread will catch any that remain.

But, please, if we're British, allow us our British spellings?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> However, spelling and grammar aren't (generally) subjective and I would hope most contributors would agree that it's in everyone's interests that the contributions are free of basic spelling and grammatical errors. Hopefully the final proofread will catch any that remain.
> 
> But, please, if we're British, allow us our British spellings?


Spelling and grammar aren't, generally speaking, subjective. Neither are they hard science, witness a gazillion threads on this board alone. 

I see no reason why you can't use UK English - didn't you guys sort of invent the thing? - other than maybe looking at your (intended) market.

However, thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't see why UK English can't be used, either. There are plenty of books out there that use it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology - 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Fair PlayContemporary Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space - and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moon*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryScience Fiction24.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult25.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction26.*George Berger*Hudson and Hailey27.*Jamie Campbel*Masked Attraction


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Sam Kates said:


> But, please, if we're British, allow us our British spellings?


I was going to ask the same thing. I assume readers will be able to make the mental switch? 
If our stories are set in Britain, will that be enough of a cue?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Roz Marshall said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. I assume readers will be able to make the mental switch?
> If our stories are set in Britain, will that be enough of a cue?


I'm planning a little box or paragraph _before/above_ each story in which the genre would be announced. I could also indicate the variant of English there.

_Looking at you Patti, David and others: Australian English welcome _


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Sam, the whole point of beta-reading was to have another set of eyes on the stories. Some folks have had several sets. I know when I was reading stories, I looked at typos, spelling, grammar, anything the author was concerned about in particular, and if the story worked well for me. Every story I did (I think it was ten), had very few issues, and of those I noted, the author fixed them and let me re-read the story. 

So I think a final proof (which I'd be happy to help with, by the way) should cover any remaining issues. That said, maybe we should get a list of people willing to beta read any new stories that come in. Part of participating in the previous incarnation was that every story would have to be read by at least one other contributor.

And I'm fine with any accepted version of English -- in fact, it could be pointed out in the blurb that writers from all over contributed stories.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> _*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_
> 
> 
> *#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Fair PlayContemporary Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moon*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryScience Fiction24.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult25.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction26.*George Berger*Hudson and Hailey27.*Jamie Campbel*Masked Attraction


Horror 5
Mystery 3
Paranormal 2
Romance 2
Literary 2
Women's 2
Science 2
Gay 
Dystopian 
YA 
Adventure
Historical 
Urban Fantasy

Undeclared 2


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer from KDP...
> 
> My thinking was this: Amazon will not disagree with us mentioning our Amazon Author's page. We can always put our website address on there. If you have linked your blog to your Amazon Author page the links to your last posts are clickable, hence readers will easily find your website.
> 
> ...


I wait with the link until it's clear what we can and can't link then.



Cherise Kelley said:


> Horror 5
> Mystery 3
> Paranormal 2
> Romance 2
> ...


If need be (if there's no other urban fantasy), my urban fantasy is paranormal enough that it could fit into paranormal.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Sam, the whole point of beta-reading was to have another set of eyes on the stories. Some folks have had several sets. I know when I was reading stories, I looked at typos, spelling, grammar, anything the author was concerned about in particular, and if the story worked well for me. Every story I did (I think it was ten), had very few issues, and of those I noted, the author fixed them and let me re-read the story.
> 
> So I think a final proof (which I'd be happy to help with, by the way) should cover any remaining issues. That said, maybe we should get a list of people willing to beta read any new stories that come in. Part of participating in the previous incarnation was that every story would have to be read by at least one other contributor.


I know, Sheila, and it was a very good idea that gave some assurance that contributions would be well presented. Since we no longer have that requirement to have the pieces read by someone else, my concern was that some badly-edited stories might find their way in. I'm not talking about matters of preference like the Oxford comma or variations in spellings between different nations, but bog-standard stuff like they're/their, your/you're, compliment/complement, etc. Someone mentioned that well-edited stories would stand out alongside poorly-edited ones, but my fear is that many readers on encountering a poorly-edited piece will simply delete the entire thing.

Hopefully the final proofread will catch any issues that remain.



> And I'm fine with any accepted version of English -- in fact, it could be pointed out in the blurb that writers from all over contributed stories.


The fact that the anthology contains contributions from writers from around the globe (do we have any contributions from outside the USA or UK?) could be a good marketing point.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

And wow! It's cool to see George Berger the Goat Man on the list! Long time. 



Andrew Ashling said:


> _*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_
> 
> 
> *#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Fair PlayContemporary Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moon*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryScience Fiction24.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult25.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction26.*George Berger*Hudson and Hailey27.*Jamie Campbel*Masked Attraction


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Sam Kates said:


> The fact that the anthology contains contributions from writers from around the globe (do we have any contributions from outside the USA or UK?) could be a good marketing point.


Australia as well at least.



Cherise Kelley said:


> And wow! It's cool to see George Berger the Goat Man on the list! Long time.


I KNOW! I did an inner squee when I saw that. Took me right back to the old days of KBoards (or at least 2011 when I first started hanging out!). Now what do we have to do to get other long time KBers involved?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> Now what do we have to do to get other long time KBers involved?


Elle really likes you, Selina. Maybe she will participate if you PM her.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Have we had any ideas for a cover yet? Someone in another thread said that an apple might be a good kind of symbol for the indie read thing.

Seeing as there are so many stories on the Dark side ie. horror, sci-fi, mystery, dystopian, urban fantasy... What about an apple with a pencil jammed through it. You could have it between a couple to include the romance aspect. Kind of do a genre mish-mash look.

Just an idea.

Micah


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Micah Ackerman said:


> Have we had any ideas for a cover yet? Someone in another thread said that an apple might be a good kind of symbol for the indie read thing.
> 
> Seeing as there are so many stories on the Dark side ie. horror, sci-fi, mystery, dystopian, urban fantasy... What about an apple with a pencil jammed through it. You could have it between a couple to include the romance aspect. Kind of do a genre mish-mash look.
> 
> ...


Cover ideas are being discussed in the title thread, as they are sort of related topics.  I love Caddy's ice cream idea, posted there.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186855.0.html


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I asked this in the original thread but it got buried. Do authors who are published by someone small, like Dreamspinner Press qualify for the book? I don't care either way, but I need to know who I can and can't invite.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caddy said:


> I asked this in the original thread but it got buried. Do authors who are published by someone small, like Dreamspinner Press qualify for the book? I don't care either way, but I need to know who I can and can't invite.


It's an *indie* anthology.

Yes, if they have at least self-published one book. No, in all other cases.

Just my 2ct.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Micah Ackerman said:


> Have we had any ideas for a cover yet? Someone in another thread said that an apple might be a good kind of symbol for the indie read thing.
> 
> Seeing as there are so many stories on the Dark side ie. horror, sci-fi, mystery, dystopian, urban fantasy... What about an apple with a pencil jammed through it. You could have it between a couple to include the romance aspect. Kind of do a genre mish-mash look.
> 
> ...


There was a volunteer photographer. She suggested we wait discussing the cover until we have a title. Seems reasonable.

It's only the third day of the relaunch. 

I try to keep the discussions separate because posts will get buried otherwise, and feelings might get hurt.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> It's an *indie* anthology.
> 
> Yes, if they have at least self-published one book. No, in all other cases.
> 
> Just my 2ct.


Okay, thanks. That's good to know. I didn't know if having books with a publisher disqualified them even if they had some indie books or not.  Thanks.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello to the long missing Goat. Glad to see your name on the list.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Watch out, everyone. I detect accessories being added to the basic toaster. We don't want to blow a circuit.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Fair PlayContemporary Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryScience Fiction24.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult25.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction26.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction27.*Jamie Campbel*Masked Attraction28.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult29.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction30.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera31.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance32.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Some thoughts about the timetable. *

* The year is almost half gone.
* We're on day 4 of the relaunch.
* 32 authors have committed a story.
* With any luck we should reach 50 stories by the beginning of next week. Personally, I would consider this the very strict minimum, but I would be a lot happier with 75 to 100 stories. (Thoughts?)

I propose the following rough timetable:

* Until end June/half July: collecting stories
* Summer: Formatting & Final Proofing
* This would mean that publication would be possible in September, at the earliest.

Nothing is set in stone (yet) and all suggestions are welcome.

I have no idea at all whether September is a good month to publish an anthology or if we should wait a few weeks, or even wait until the holidays. I think we need some input here from people far more savvy in these things than I am.

As for how/where we are going to publish, I will launch a new thread for discussing just how and where we can/are going to publish. I've had contact with Amazon and, ahem, someone else. Everyone who wants a say, will have the opportunity. I hope a lot of people will share their thoughts, because this is one of the most important decision we have to take. There are a few options, as I see them now, but maybe you have a better alternative.
There will be a poll.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> * With any luck we should reach 50 stories by the beginning of next week.


You should get mine next week. It's marinading right now, then it will need some editing, a Beta or two and I can send it to you.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> *Some thoughts about the timetable. *
> 
> * The year is almost half gone.
> * We're on day 4 of the relaunch.
> ...


I like your original proposal: we set a deadline and everyone whose story is in by then goes in this one, so long as we have 50. But we keep collecting stories and make this a series of anthologies. Who knows, maybe we will end up selling subscriptions some day. I don't think it matters when we launch if we are going to leave it up.

WHAT DID AMAZON SAY ABOUT US HAVING A FREE ANTHOLOGY?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, as the editor of Craig Halloran's story (and the one who categorized it as science fiction anyway), I am making the call to change his to dystopian, since we have another dystopian and that better describes his story anyway.

Here is the running genre tally, as you requested:

Horror 6
Science 5
Mystery 3
Romance 3
Literary 3
Paranormal 2
Women's 2
Dystopian 2
Gay 1
YA 1
Adventure 1
Historical 1
Urban Fantasy 1

Undeclared 1



Andrew Ashling said:


> _*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_
> 
> 
> *#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Fair PlayContemporary Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moon*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian24.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult25.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction26.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction27.*Jamie Campbel*Masked Attraction28.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult29.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction30.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera31.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance32.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice collection of stories going so far! If the deadline is still going to be as far away as July/Aug, then I will start working on something.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Nice collection of stories going so far! If the deadline is still going to be as far away as July/Aug, then I will start working on something.


Actually I was thinking of making a first roundup by the end of June. The actual deadline would be something like half July. I can be flexible about this because of the work flow of the formatting.

*The formatting*

* I will begin basic formatting of the stories from tomorrow on.
* I'm first going for a basic template for the stories.
* I'm trying to get a little group of readers together to monitor my progress and give me feedback. Readers, not writers, whether reading writers or not. Let's face it. We all have our own way of doing things, and I don't want to get bogged down in heroic discussions whether the paragraph indent should be 1.56 em or 2 em. What I do care about is reader satisfaction. So I'd like to hear from them if the typography looks nice and whether the book handles well... on several devices.
At this moment I have the nucleus (2) of a _Reader Quality Control Group_ together, but there's room for more. Although, between these two I think we have most ereading devices known to mankind.
Still, I would like some more reader input. If you know of any reader, or if you are one, who would like to assist us, please (have them) mail to [email protected]

_What is expected?_

* By the end of next week I should be able to give you a file with the basic layout of one (1) story in both epub and mobi. In this stage I'd like you to look at the typography, spacing between paragraphs, bio box/section, and so on.
* In a later stage I will ask you to look at the book with a few stories in it. In this stage I want to make sure the *TOC* works across all devices, as well as the clickable *Author Register* and the clickable *Genre Register*.

* In a final stage each of the contributing authors can look for themselves, and there will be a (short) period to discuss problems.

*The final proofing*

Now this group is coming along nicely. All in all eight authors have volunteered their expertise and their time. I think this is fantastic and it allow us to have a thorough proofing.
If a few more would volunteer we could work in three phases.

* Each volunteer proofs a few stories.
* I apply the corrections (Don't panic: this would ONLY be basic there/their oversights. We won't touch anything else.)
* Then the story goes to a second proofer.
* Ideally this one would find nothing, but if s/he does, I again apply the corrections.
* Then the story goes back to the author for final approval. Author has last word.

*The proof of the pudding*

By the end of this month we should have at least 50 stories, though I can't help hoping for a lot more. If we don't reach that strict minimum, I would consider this second incarnation of the anthology as failed.

*The "names"*

There have been a few questions, on this board and in mails, if there will be any "names." People expect me to give assurances that I simply can't give.
Yes, I would like some recognizable names in the mixture. But I think we have to remember that these people are very busy. I wrote to a few, and one answered back, within hours. Pressed for time, a request to contribute to two anthologies to raise money for friends with serious health problems, several projects running... And there I was asking for a FREE story. Frankly, I'm flattered he answered me at all. (It certainly wasn't a definitive yes, neither was it a final no. And no, I'm not going to tell you who it was.)

I don't think we can begin to understand how many obligations those "names" have, how many dozens (if not over a hundred) emails they get daily, how restricted their time is, and how many people ask them for "a little something."
For us a great name, or a few, in the anthology would be very good. But look at it from their side. Oh, and most likely they'd like to have some time to... write their own stuff.

I understand that people who thought their stories would shine next to the big stars will be disappointed if none show up. I respect their decision to hold on to their stories. Not only the "names" are busy. Some of us have kids to get through college while juggling a day job and keeping a spouse, kids and pets happy. And then, exactly like the "names," they still have to write their own stuff.

I've read a (very) few of the submitted stories. There are some pearls there.

I'm honored you let me near your writing and that I can publish my story together with yours. To me you all are "names."


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew - I'd agree with you that 50 stories is a bare minimum. Double that number would be ideal, but anywhere in between should be a goer.

I should have a few weeks in August that I can help with the proofreading. It'll have to be during evenings and weekends, but I'll help as much as I can if August is any good.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> Andrew - I'd agree with you that 50 stories is a bare minimum. Double that number would be ideal, but anywhere in between should be a goer.
> 
> I should have a few weeks in August that I can help with the proofreading. It'll have to be during evenings and weekends, but I'll help as much as I can if August is any good.


Thank you, Sam. August is perfect.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I will definitely be submitting a story, but it'll be closer to the end of the month.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thank you, Sam. August is perfect.


Excellent. Barring illness or injury, count me in.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Actually I was thinking of making a first roundup by the end of June. The actual deadline would be something like half July. I can be flexible about this because of the work flow of the formatting.


Well, I will see what I can do. Right now my focus is on my June 20th release that I am already behind schedule on. That will make end of june tight. We will see.


----------



## Srongwitter (May 29, 2014)

Hi, I'm new. I would love to participate in the anthology, but I don't know how to get myself beta read. I write sci fi/fantasy erotica.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Srongwitter said:


> Hi, I'm new. I would love to participate in the anthology, but I don't know how to get myself beta read. I write sci fi/fantasy erotica.


If you are already self-published, just send in your story ([email protected]) + genre(s) + bio, and mention it isn't yet beta read.
We have volunteers to take care of that.

You're very welcome.


----------



## Srongwitter (May 29, 2014)

Andrew Ashling said:


> If you are already self-published, just send in your story ([email protected]) + genre(s) + bio, and mention it isn't yet beta read.
> We have volunteers to take care of that.
> 
> You're very welcome.


Wow! Thank you in advance to beta reading volunteers. I have 13 titles available at Amazon right now. When my new, prettier book covers go live, I'll figure out how to make those super cool links at the bottoms of my posts.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Srongwitter said:


> Wow! Thank you in advance to beta reading volunteers. I have 13 titles available at Amazon right now. When my new, prettier book covers go live, I'll figure out how to make those super cool links at the bottoms of my posts.


Harvey has made it very simple, just use this tool: 
http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Fair PlayContemporary Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult25.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction26.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction27.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance28.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult29.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction30.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera31.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance32.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror33.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy34.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit35.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed Angel---36.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre tally, as you requested:

Horror 6
Science 6
Romance 4
Mystery 3
YA 3
Literary 3
Paranormal 2
Women's 2
Dystopian 2
Gay 1
Adventure 1
Historical 1
Urban Fantasy 1

Undeclared 1


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Andrew, here is the running genre tally, as you requested:
> 
> Horror 6
> Science 6
> ...


I am hoping to write a specfic short, probably Fantasy... not sure yet. 1000 words is REALLY HARD. So we will see.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> I am hoping to write a specfic short, probably Fantasy... not sure yet. 1000 words is REALLY HARD. So we will see.


To give people a taste of your fantasy world in under 1,000 words, you might need to make it a slice of life, rather than a full-on story. Just excerpt someone casting a spell under your magic system, for example.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> To give people a taste of your fantasy world in under 1,000 words, you might need to make it a slice of life, rather than a full-on story. Just excerpt someone casting a spell under your magic system, for example.


I have done 3 to date and they have been stand alone... but since this is marketing focused (the others were for charity) I may clean up an unpublished cut scene from one of my books, which would make it Space Opera, but probably have a fantasy feel in such a short slice.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> ...since this is marketing focused, I may clean up an unpublished cut scene from one of my books, which would make it Space Opera, but probably have a fantasy feel in such a short slice.


Sounds good


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> To give people a taste of your fantasy world in under 1,000 words, you might need to make it a slice of life, rather than a full-on story. Just excerpt someone casting a spell under your magic system, for example.


I did a prequel which helps give a slice of my character's world, but can keep it to 1,000 words. I know a lot of people are doing prequels or related world stories to their books. It's actually a lot of fun. Gives people a slice of your apple.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

MarilynVix said:


> I did a prequel which helps give a slice of my character's world, but can keep it to 1,000 words. I know a lot of people are doing prequels or related world stories to their books. It's actually a lot of fun. Gives people a slice of your apple.


My novels are typically 100,000-110,000 words because I actively work to keep them that short.  Everyone has different talents, and brevity is not one of mine I guess.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

OK

Got something. its 1033 words currently (need to do more editing) and its a cut scene from one of my books. That will allow me to market to my readers. "Get this short collection of work and be treated to a cut scene."


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> OK
> 
> Got something. its 1033 words currently (need to do more editing) and its a cut scene from one of my books. That will allow me to market to my readers. "Get this short collection of work and be treated to a cut scene."


What a smart idea!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> OK
> 
> Got something. its 1033 words currently (need to do more editing) and its a cut scene from one of my books. That will allow me to market to my readers. "Get this short collection of work and be treated to a cut scene."


COOL IDEA! This could be the selling point. "Discover prequels, cut scenes and original stories from top selling Indie authors." I love a work in progress. ;-)


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have no objections to people contributing scenes from longer works, but I really don't think it's a good idea to advertise the anthology as containing them. As a reader, I enjoy standalone short stories, but I skip excerpts from longer works. An anthology marketed as containing such excerpts would turn me away. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> I have no objections to people contributing scenes from longer works, but I really don't think it's a good idea to advertise the anthology as containing them. As a reader, I enjoy standalone short stories, but I skip excerpts from longer works. An anthology marketed as containing such excerpts would turn me away. Maybe it's just me...


I agree, but I would prefer stories that work as stand-alones. I don't mean they shouldn't be set in an author's fictional other-worlds, or shouldn't be "scenes" -- just that a reader shouldn't feel duped or teased somehow.

My story is a stand-alone, but based on the (surprisingly) gushing feedback of beta readers, I've decided to base a series on it. Someday. If I ever have the time...

And anything with "top-selling" author in it would count me out!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I sent mine in! It is called _Rage_ and its the best thing I have ever written by that name!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> I sent mine in! It is called _Rage_ and its the best thing I have ever written by that name!


I agree. I never read a better story by that author.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I agree. I never read a better story by that author.


Perhaps you should expand your reading of that author then!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay! Only 11 shorts missing to get it on the road! 

Thank you, Andrew - you do a terrific job.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

How many more are on the way?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

If human nature is the rule, they will trickle in and struggle to barely reach 50. Then...WATCH OUT FOR THE CRASHING WAVE!  Everyone and their dog will be submitting once they see it's a definite _"go"_ instead of a dream. After that, there will be people who are upset that they didn't submit in time to be included. Oh, they'll also have new ideas on how it should be done. I suspect Andrew will be able to let that part flow in one ear and out the other. So, if you want to participate and you want to have any input, I do believe this is the time.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> How many more are on the way?


Well, the thing is kitty was playing with my crystal ball and broke it. That's the second one. Bad kitty. 

Sorry, I don't know. I just give them to you periodically in the order they roll in.

Sapphire's crystal ball seems in perfect working order, though.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Well, the thing is kitty was playing with my crystal ball and broke it. That's the second one. Bad kitty.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know. I just give them to you periodically in the order they roll in.
> 
> Sapphire's crystal ball seems in perfect working order, though.


Well I was thinking maybe you had heard from peeps who were working on stories... frankly I think 40 should be a go at this point, even if I need to write a second story.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Well I was thinking maybe you had heard from peeps who were working on stories... frankly I think 40 should be a go at this point, even if I need to write a second story.


I've heard rumours, but I'm not going by them. I go by what actually has been submitted.
That said, everyone who has already written a story, or is writing one, is welcome to send it in _at least_ until the end of the month.
I will give due warning when the end is nigh: a last call with a 48 hours grace period.
Then the doors close.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> If human nature is the rule, they will trickle in and struggle to barely reach 50. Then...WATCH OUT FOR THE CRASHING WAVE!  Everyone and their dog will be submitting once they see it's a definite _"go"_ instead of a dream. After that, there will be people who are upset that they didn't submit in time to be included. Oh, they'll also have new ideas on how it should be done. I suspect Andrew will be able to let that part flow in one ear and out the other. So, if you want to participate and you want to have any input, I do believe this is the time.


Hear, hear!

Andrew, here is the running genre tally, as you requested. If there are two or more genres mentioned, I went with the most general genre:

Horror 6
Science 6
Romance 4
Mystery 3
YA 3
Literary 3
Paranormal 3
Women's 2
Dystopian 2
Gay 2
Fantasy 2
Adventure 1
Historical 1

Undeclared 1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> I have no objections to people contributing scenes from longer works, but I really don't think it's a good idea to advertise the anthology as containing them. As a reader, I enjoy standalone short stories, but I skip excerpts from longer works. An anthology marketed as containing such excerpts would turn me away. Maybe it's just me...





Lindy Moone said:


> I agree, but I would prefer stories that work as stand-alones. I don't mean they shouldn't be set in an author's fictional other-worlds, or shouldn't be "scenes" -- just that a reader shouldn't feel duped or teased somehow.


I agree we'd better not advertise these things on the cover or in the blurb.

However, what every author does with their story is their business (as long as it _can_ be called a story). So is what they choose to write in their bio.

Just consider carefully that you've got three to five minutes to convince readers that you are worth checking out.

PS: Thanks, Cherise.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I agree we'd better not advertise these things on the cover or in the blurb.


I agree. Mine is a complete story - it WAS a much longer cut scene, but was beat and hammered into a stand alone. I WILL tell my email list that it is canon for my universe and all that - BUT that matters to my readers not the world at large. To world its "A short story by some yuppie we never heard of" and nothing more.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

> That said, everyone who has already written a story, or is writing one, is welcome to send it in at least until the end of the month.


Andrew, am I reading this correctly? We can contribute _more_ than one?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> Andrew, am I reading this correctly? We can contribute _more_ than one?


No, sorry, what I meant was that some may have already written one, but are still waffling about sending it in.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, okay.

Yeah, they need to get them sent in. I guess we're all agreed that we need 50 stories as a minimum. Ideally more.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I say:

We call it good at 39 stories, and if we get more, great!

But we are done taking stories for this anthology at the end of June. Any received after that go in the next anthology.



Spoiler



So don't wait, folks. Send those stories in, or be left out! Muhahahaha! There you go, Sapphire. That should beat human nature.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I say:
> 
> We call it good at 39 stories, and if we get more, great!
> 
> But we are done taking stories for this anthology at the end of June. Any received after that go in the next anthology.


As author #39, I agree.  We close the door on the date agreed upon, but we roll forward with the release with what we got.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's Fist---

16 days to go and we need only 9 stories more to reach the strict minimum.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Welcome, Hugh!

Andrew, here is the running genre tally, as you requested. If there are two or more genres mentioned, I went with the most general genre:  

Horror 6
Science 6
Romance 4
YA 4
Mystery 3
Literary 3
Paranormal 3
Women's 2
Dystopian 2
Gay 2
Fantasy 2
Adventure 1
Historical 1

Undeclared 2 <------ And one of these is Hugh Howey's!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Undeclared 2 <------ And one of these is Hugh Howey's!


And the other is the witch. 

Thanks, Cherise.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

First George Berger sends in a story, and now Hugh Howey is on board again. This is great! Who else? Come on...surprise us.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, goody! More stories, and only nine more to go! 

Come on folks, the end of the month is nigh. Whip those words into submission and get them in. You know you want to!


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> 41.*Hugh Howey *A Father's Fist ---


Hopefully, this will convince anyone who's still on the fence to join!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

We're at 43 now.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Just read a VERY FUNNY story by John L. Monk and I'm working on getting him to submit it.
(love me, love me now.)


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I asked him to submit one, too, Lindy. Put the pressure on him!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Do believe I've reined him in! Getting details to him now.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Lindy Moone said:


> Do believe I've reined him in! Getting details to him now.


His story came in #44.


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> If you are already self-published, just send in your story ([email protected]) + genre(s) + bio, and mention it isn't yet beta read.
> We have volunteers to take care of that.


Wait -- so we need to have already self-pubbed something in order to submit a story for this version of the anthology? Because that wasn't a requirement for the first version.

Well, drat.

ETA: Also, I had to chuckle a little when I looked up and noticed that the ad at the top of the page featured a nice red toaster.  )


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Do we currently have to be self-published? I was, but I'm not now. I'm with a small press, but still consider myself completely indie.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> Do we currently have to be self-published? I was, but I'm not now. I'm with a small press, but still consider myself completely indie.


It _is_ an Indie Anthology.

But I see no objection since you self-published some books, and you may again if things don't work out with your small press or you happen to write something that doesn't fit them.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> It _is_ an Indie Anthology.
> 
> But I see no objection since you self-published some books, and you may again if things don't work out with your small press or you happen to write something that doesn't fit them.


Yep, the first two books in my signature were both self-pubbed until just a few weeks ago. For all I know, the next one I write may be.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Day 15 of the relaunch - 14 to go
45 stories sent in - 5 to go **

* _This does *not* mean there are only five places left. Fifty stories is our strict minimum goal but there's room for many, many more._ 

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's Fist---42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre tally, as you requested. If there are two or more genres mentioned, I went with the most general genre:  

Science 7
Horror 6
Romance 4
YA 4
Mystery 3
Literary 3
Paranormal 3
Fantasy 3
Women's 2
Dystopian 2
Gay 2
Adventure 1
Historical 2
Humor 1

Undeclared 2


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*50*
_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's Fist---42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the World---50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

50!!!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I knew we could do it! Welcome to all the new contributors.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Great!  

I sent an email yesterday to one of the authors I'd beta-read and told her the deadline, so she's hopefully going to dust off her story and submit.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay 50! And still time for more


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Fabulous! I know of at least one more that says she's coming in...we'll see. 

ETA: Make that 2...err...4! And another thinking about it. I have about a dozen I will try to contact today that no longer come here or never have. I know we're getting toward deadline. I've spent too much time playing in the water with Gideon. Sorry, that trumps almost everything else in life!


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Can a piece still be sent in or was the limit for the first 50?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

You can still get in, Keith. 50 was the minimum, not the max! (By the way, my last name is Rowland, too)


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd like to join if I'm in time?  

The short I wrote is refusing to lengthen enough for me to publish it as a standalone (at least, unless I make it a whole novella!)  So it would like to come and play with the other flash fiction, please.  

Will try to submit it later today after I polish it up a bit.  It's a romance.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay, Zelah!


----------



## derekneville (Jun 18, 2014)

This is so super cool. I'm glad I stumbled across this today. Major, major kudos to everyone working on this behind the scenes.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre tally, as you requested. If there are two or more genres mentioned, I went with the most general genre:  

Science 7
Horror 7
Romance 6
YA 4
Mystery 3
Literary 3
Paranormal 3
Fantasy 3
Women's 2
Dystopian 2
Gay 2
Historical 2
Humor 2
Adventure 1

Undeclared 3 



Deadline is June 30, people who still want in!

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear Andrew will be a bit lenient, and also there will be more anthologies!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance

Thank you for tallying, Cherise.
From now on, if it isn't too much trouble, could you please include all genres/keywords (i.e. count a story for each genre mentioned by the author) and order them alphabetically?
E.g. story #43 by D.R. Marvello is both Fantasy and Adventure.

It's how I plan to make the clickable genre index in the book.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I just sent Andrew my story now too.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre list, alphabetized as you requested, with tally. (Do we still need the tally?)  


Action 2
Adventure 3
Black Comedy
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 4
Comedy / Humor 5
Contemporary Fiction 1
Dystopian 2
Fantasy 4
Gay Fiction 2
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 7
Historical Fiction 2
Literary Fiction 4
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 5
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 7
Paranormal Romance 4
Romance 10
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 7
Space Opera 2
Sport 1
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy 2
Young Adult 4


Undeclared 1




Deadline is June 30, people who still want in!

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear Andrew will be a bit lenient, and also there will be more anthologies!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Andrew, here is the running genre list, alphabetized as you requested, with tally. (Do we still need the tally?)


If it is not too much trouble&#8230;

I think it's nice to see how the balance for this collection is panning out.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Day 19 of the relaunch -- 65 stories*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of Piss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thank you for tallying, Cherise.
> From now on, if it isn't too much trouble, could you please include all genres/keywords (i.e. count a story for each genre mentioned by the author) and order them alphabetically?
> E.g. story #43 by D.R. Marvello is both Fantasy and Adventure.
> 
> It's how I plan to make the clickable genre index in the book.


Hrm maybe I should have told you my book was a Romantic thriller with suspense and fantasy action set in a military science fiction world with elements of mystery and the martial arts suitable for young adults and older.  (need to add a zombie though... hmmm)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Hrm maybe I should have told you my book was a Romantic thriller with suspense and fantasy action set in a military science fiction world with elements of mystery and the martial arts suitable for young adults and older.  (need to add a zombie though... hmmm)


Yeah&#8230; this had to happen sooner or later&#8230; 

No problem at all, but please, try to make my life a little bit easier:

*1. You can put up to three genres / keywords (but you don't have to)

2. If you have additional genres please send them in as a reply to the thank you/acceptance mail I sent each participant. That way your story and all amendments stay together and I don't have to wade through dozens of mails to find everything.*

I'll try to keep up with updates and you should see this reflected in the daily progress report.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Yeah... this had to happen sooner or later...
> 
> No problem at all, but please, try to make my life a little bit easier:
> 
> ...


Hehe, nah, I'm good with my 2.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Honestly, if you're doing a category index like it sounds like you are, I would make everyone pick a primary and only list them in that category. Otherwise I think it will get confusing to the readers to see the same story over and over in multiple lists.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Honestly, if you're doing a category index like it sounds like you are, I would make everyone pick a primary and only list them in that category. Otherwise I think it will get confusing to the readers to see the same story over and over in multiple lists.


There will also be an index by author&#8230; and the classic TOC.

I'll try to make it clear in the introduction&#8230; which nobody will read of course.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre list, alphabetized as you requested, with tally.    65 Total so far


Action 2
Adventure 3
Black Comedy
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 4
Comedy / Humor 5
Contemporary Fiction 1
Dystopian 3
Fantasy 5
Gay Fiction 3
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 8
Historical Fiction 2
Literary Fiction 5
Magic Realism 1
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 5
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 8
Paranormal Romance 4
Romance 11
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 10
Space Opera 2
Sport 1
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy 2
Young Adult 5


Undeclared 1




Deadline is June 30, people who still want in!

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear Andrew will be a bit lenient on the deadline so long as you tell him your story is coming, and also there will be more anthologies!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Could we go for a hundred stories? Please?*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of Piss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

71 is great. 100 would be perfect.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre list, alphabetized as you requested, with tally.    71 Total so far


Action 2
Adventure 3
Black Comedy
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 4
Comedy / Humor 6
Contemporary Fiction 1
Dystopian 3
Fairy Tale 1
Fantasy 8
Gay Fiction 3
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 8
Historical Fiction 2
Literary Fiction 5
Magic Realism 1
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 5
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 8
Paranormal Romance 4
Romance 12
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 12
Space Opera 2
Sport 1
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy 2
Young Adult 6


Undeclared 1




Deadline is June 30, people who still want in! We want 100 stories! We can get there!

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear Andrew will be a bit lenient on the deadline so long as you tell him your story is coming. Also, there will be more anthologies!


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> _*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_
> 
> 
> 26.*Jamie Campbel*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance


If this is an official list, can I please have two L's in my surname 

So great to see so many names! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, I donated my own grain of sand to this project. I hope my humble offering helps.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

JamieCampbell said:


> If this is an official list, can I please have two L's in my surname
> 
> So great to see so many names! Can't wait to see the final product.


You can have three, if you want.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> You can have three, if you want.


I say there should be a charge for any Ls over 2.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

H. S. St. Ours said:


> I say there should be a charge for any Ls over 2.


If I have to pay for the three L's in my name, then I absolutely insist that H. S. St. Ours should be made to pay for the three S's _and_ the three full stops!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to let this little discussion pass me by.

Andrewww


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Uh oh. I'm in trouble. I've got three L's and four E's . . .  

Rue


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> You can have three, if you want.


So generous! Thank you. But I think two will suffice for now.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm working on a sci-fi story, so please add Patrice Fitzgerald to that list.  I wrote it and decided it needs more work (how much work could 1000 words be?!)  The challenge is to finish it before next Monday, when I jet off to Paris and Venice until the middle of July.  A nice problem to have!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbell*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad Karma---37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Sport39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of Piss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction72.*Edward M. Grant*Tongue TiedScience Fiction73.*Misti Wolanski*Indy-SanUrban Fantasy74.*Eric Feka*Life Goes OnHumor - Contemporary Fantasy75.*Dee Gabbledon*OutlandisherHistorical Fiction (Parody76.*Becca Price*The Sirens' SongFable77.*Arrington Flynn*Telling Your Story with Misty RoseReligious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction78.*L.E. Parin*The Frog PrinceYoung Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale79.*Darrin Perez*The LastScience Fiction


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I submitted mine    Martians for Neighbors    watch for it thanks


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, here is the running genre index, as you requested.

Action 3
Adventure 3
Black Comedy
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 4
Comedy / Humor 7
Contemporary Fiction 1
Dystopian 3
Fable 1
Fairy Tale 2
Fantasy 10
Gay Fiction 3
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 8
Historical Fiction 3
Literary Fiction 5
Magic Realism 1
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 5
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 8
Paranormal Romance 4
Parody 1
Religious 1
Romance 12
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 15
Space Opera 2
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy (Contemporary Fantasy) 4
Young Adult 7

Undeclared 1

*Deadline is July 15*, people who still want in! We want 100 stories! We can get there!

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear there will be more anthologies!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> _*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_
> 
> 
> 38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow Patrol*Paranormal - Sport*


Cherise - if it makes things easier for your tally, mine could be listed as *Paranormal - Action*

Unless any other sports come in


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Roz Marshall said:


> Cherise - if it makes things easier for your tally, mine could be listed as *Paranormal - Action*
> 
> Unless any other sports come in


Thanks, but Andrew would have to change it in the Table of Contents before I could change it in the Genre Index.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks, but Andrew would have to change it in the Table of Contents before I could change it in the Genre Index.


I have already.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I have already.


Alrighty, then! I updated the last genre index.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*14 open slots - 19 days left to fill them up*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbell*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad KarmaHorror37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Action39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of Piss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction72.*Edward M. Grant*Tongue TiedScience Fiction73.*Misti Wolanski*Indy-SanUrban Fantasy74.*Eric Feka*Life Goes OnHumor - Contemporary Fantasy75.*Dee Gabbledon*OutlandisherHistorical Fiction (Parody76.*Becca Price*The Sirens' SongFable77.*Arrington Flynn*Telling Your Story with Misty RoseReligious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction78.*L.E. Parin*The Frog PrinceYoung Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale79.*Darrin Perez*The LastScience Fiction80.*Frank Zubek*Martians For Neighbors!Literary Fiction81.*Rachel Elizabeth Cole*Hit and RunWomen's Fiction - Chick Lit82.*Matthew W. Grant*Lamron Ot EmoclewParanormal83.*Michael Coorlim*Twin SoulsParanormal84.*Maren Hayes*KiribatiLiterary Fiction85.*Tony Held*Showdown on Lyndale AvenueLiterary Fiction86.*Allan Körbes*Workplace HazardsScience Fiction - Cyberpunk87.*Tiffany Cherney*Into the EtherScience-Fiction - Fantasy- Action-Adventure


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

87! Wow! We could make it to 101 pretty realistically it seems.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! Here's to making it 100 -- or more. Come on folks, you know you want to send in a story.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Two quick questions

Are we going to feature Hugh ( and one or two other best selling writers within this collection) on  the cover?

And is the table of contents going to be an active link? So readers browsing through it can just click directly to a favorite story or simply pass over certain genres they don't care for?

And yeah I know the intent is to do three varieties of the anthology but I for one, as a reader, really appreciate an active link set up

So....I'm just trying to help


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Frank Zubek said:


> Two quick questions
> 
> Are we going to feature Hugh ( and one or two other best selling writers within this collection) on the cover?
> 
> ...


As far as I know there are no plans to feature authors on the cover.

There are going to be, next to the internal TOC (the one the device uses), a clickable TOC, a clickable index by author and a clickable index by genre.

There are no varieties of the anthology, though there will be different formats.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Darn...after looking over the story I was going to submit, I see it's too long by 1200 words. I don't see a way I can pare it down to 1000, and I don't have the time to write anything new.  Bummer! I'll have to withdraw.

Good luck with it, everybody!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Andrew, if you read Sirens' Song, there may be a more appropriate place to put it in the genre index. You could probably lump it in with fairy tales, if you'd like. As I said in my email to you, I have no idea how to categorize it, and you're probably more familiar with the categories than I am.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay, I managed to hack this poor story to death. It's at 1052 words. I don't think I can cut out another word. Should I send it or not? I know the limit is 1000.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Here is the running genre index.


Action 4
Adventure 4
Black Comedy
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 5
Comedy / Humor 7
Contemporary Fiction 1
Cyberpunk 1
Dystopian 3
Fable 1
Fairy Tale 2
Fantasy 11
Gay Fiction 3
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 8
Historical Fiction 3
Literary Fiction 8
Magic Realism 1
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 5
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 10
Paranormal Romance 4
Parody 1
Religious 1
Romance 12
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 17
Space Opera 2
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy (Contemporary Fantasy) 4
Young Adult 7


Undeclared 1




Deadline is July 15 or 101 stories, whichever comes first!

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear there will be more anthologies!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

ElHawk said:


> Okay, I managed to hack this poor story to death. It's at 1052 words. I don't think I can cut out another word. Should I send it or not? I know the limit is 1000.


Which program says it is 1052 words? MS Word is notoriously generous.
This one is more accuarate: http://www.wordcountertool.com/

If it's still longer, send it in anyway. Don't tell me. I can't count anyway.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> Okay, I managed to hack this poor story to death. It's at 1052 words. I don't think I can cut out another word. Should I send it or not? I know the limit is 1000.


I believe the limit is immovable. If you can send it to me this evening, I'll take a look to see where 52 words can be pruned. If not this evening, I can't help out until Sunday. If that's any use to you, I'm at [email protected]

ETA: just saw Andrew's reply. Maybe it is movable, after all...


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> Okay, I managed to hack this poor story to death. It's at 1052 words. I don't think I can cut out another word. Should I send it or not? I know the limit is 1000.


PM it to me. I'll hack off 52 words for you. I find that sort of thing fun. 



Andrew Ashling said:


> Which program says it is 1052 words? MS Word is notoriously generous.
> This one is more accuarate: http://www.wordcountertool.com/
> 
> If it's still longer, send it in anyway. Don't tell me. I can't count anyway.


OMG, the floodgates have opened.  Andrew, you are too nice!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> OMG, the floodgates have opened.  Andrew, you are too nice!


On second thought, in the name of equal treatment, maybe it _is_ better to prune it down to just 1000. 

But, frankly, it's a bit like those exams where they let you finish your sentence even after the allotted time.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Send it to Cherise. She managed to cut 100 words from my story. 

Rue


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> As far as I know there are no plans to feature authors on the cover.


I think we agreed for equality not to include specific authors on the cover, and from the original thread Hugh seemed to express that he particularly didn't want to be a/the cover name. 
But we are definitely adding the best sellers (by author rank) as the main listed authors when publishing and within the blurb.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm assuming this is the case, but can we get it in writing that all the authors will be credited as the copyright holders of their own stories? I'm sure I'm not the only one who plans to write a series or a novel based on a story. If I've missed this discussion, I apologize...

(I'm asking because that didn't happen with a charity anthology I contributed to, and I'm actually a bit confused as to whether I somehow gave up my rights... without signing a thing!)


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Lindy
Not that I dare speak for Stella Wilkinson who edited the charity anthologies but speaking AS the marketing guy who did my best to get the books in the public eye... .it was stated in the initial post (by Stella) that all stories were donations and all writers get complete rights. All we asked was not to re publish ( either as originally published IN the anthology or into an expanded novella or novel form) *for the first 6 months of first print release.*

I believe the third book of the 3 anthologies came out in April if memory serves so *as of October 1st this year any of the writers are free to do as they wish with their individual story*

That was the deal. You have all rights due you as a writer to your story
Just wait til October 1st so the charity books have a chance at raising a little more for the charity.
I myself plan to take my 6 stories next year and put them into a collection where I plan a portion of the money from THAT ( my own collection) will go to a local charity

In fact as soon as you put your story to paper ( or monitor) its YOUR story and yes you should take care when signing ( or not) the rights
*Those of you reading this should do homework on your rights and KNOW what rights you sign off on when dealing with publishers ---- but also and more importantly AS AN INDIE PUBLISHER you need to be aware of such stuff. I know a few writers who went with traditional publishers and they signed away the ebook rights as well as paper rights in the rush to see their baby get into print. And after I explained the importance of hanging onto ebook rights they were surprised and worried because they werent aware but now its too late*

And also ( again- based on my (limited) knowledge of publishing) wherever you re publish the anthology story you need to make the new publisher aware of the fact it was published IN the charity anthologies

One other note-- we do plan an omnibus edition in November 2014 but thats a reprint edition and doesn't affect the first print deal

I will email Stella immediately after I post this and see if she wants to chime in

I DO understand the complications that can arise from the legalities that an anthology-- especially the ones that pay each author some sort of cash--needs to have and as we all witnessed with the first anthology THIS one spun off ( poor Gennita) of ran into bad snags over the legalities

I hope this clears things up a titch
I'll email Stella with a link to this page of the thread and see what she says

and if anyone else has knowledge of anthology protocol please please feel free to jump in and tell us your experience or knowledge of whatever the standard protocols are
Frank 
Remember I have yet to publish anything IN an actual paying anthology... my only actual experience in being paid for my work to date is through Every Day Fiction and that's just 3 stories. BUT....a few of them are STILL bound to THEIR contract of me being required to wait 18 full months from publication date online before I dare ( and am legally able to) [/b]republish them in a collection of my own
(This way if they choose to do an anthology of the best of all stories and they pick mine they have the right to do such a thing) And thats just ONE application in this legal stuff. If you arent comfortable with the rules of any contract you shouldn't sign up.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> I'm assuming this is the case, but can we get it in writing that all the authors will be credited as the copyright holders of their own stories? I'm sure I'm not the only one who plans to write a series or a novel based on a story. If I've missed this discussion, I apologize...
> 
> (I'm asking because that didn't happen with a charity anthology I contributed to, and I'm actually a bit confused as to whether I somehow gave up my rights... without signing a thing!)


It has already been stated, in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.msg2633674.html#msg2633674

I quote:



Andrew Ashling said:


> * Authors retain all rights at all times. This means the story doesn't need to be an original.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

OOPS! 

I didn't mean to imply anything but that the charity anthology _itself _did not state that the authors had the copyrights. (I believe only David Gerrold's was listed that way.) It was obvious that intentions were entirely honorable all around from the thread.

And likewise my question here was about the book itself, not the thread, stating that the authors are the copyright holders. As with Stella's anthology (for which so many, especially Stella and Frank, did so much work), it's obvious that intentions have been honorable all around.

(It came to mind that the copyrights should be printed in the book itself, because that's what I'm in the process of doing for my own charity anthology right now.)

Sorry for any confusion as to my question.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Once again 
If you are a writer seeking traditional publishing or going it on your own as an independent writer you really need to spend a few hours looking into your rights

Each right is a separate entity and is treated as such in the professional traditional publishing world ( not saying none of us are NOT professional but I assume there ARE a large number of indie writers who have just enough tech knowledge to push the print button in amazon and then they assume they have a book out there and the money will come flooding in. Doesn't quite work that way. IF a "real" publisher calls because your little indie book is suddenly making a great deal of cash and public awareness enough for them to offer a contract its up to YOU to be aware of those rights so you can properly bargain that contract so YOU don't regret it later on because you didnt do your homework NOW!!!!!)

Heres a clue.... like with movies you read about right? The deals that are made?
Example.... Transformers 4 is out now and over the coming months you'll glance at a headline in between tweets about how Transformers sold cable TV rights or foreign rights or even video rights to such and such and the studio got 4 million for those rights.  THATS the same thing in publishing. Read up on this stuff ESPECIALLY your ebook rights. I myself need to do the same thing and really soon. This isnt just a fun place where you toiled over three hundred pages and then released it to the world and "OMG I made 34 dollars off my book this week"
Yes-- congrats!
But if things turn serious for you its up to YOU to know what the next step is.
If you aren't aware of this business you will LOSE MONEY in the long term.

And if I am wrong on any portion of this someone can feel free to correct me and I'll bow to your knowledge

I'm off to work now so I can't comment til tonight but I hope I cleared up Lindy's question ( or puzzlement)


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Lindy Moone said:


> OOPS!
> 
> I didn't mean to imply anything but that the charity anthology _itself _did not state that the authors had the copyrights. (I believe only David Gerrold's was listed that way.) It was obvious that intentions were entirely honorable all around from the thread.
> 
> ...


I understand no problem
And thru all this when i am saying ( or it may seem like shouting ha ha ha) YOU YOU YOU all the time it isn't directed at Lindy at all. Its friendly advice to EVERYONE here - including the shy lurkers.
We're good Lindy (Thanks for the praise I'm always gonna be proud of what we did with the charity books)


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Lindy Moone said:


> (It came to mind that the copyrights should be printed in the book itself, because that's what I'm in the process of doing for my own charity anthology right now.)


That's a good point. Don't know how other anthologies handle it, or if it's necessary, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> I'm assuming this is the case, but can we get it in writing that all the authors will be credited as the copyright holders of their own stories? I'm sure I'm not the only one who plans to write a series or a novel based on a story. If I've missed this discussion, I apologize...
> 
> (I'm asking because that didn't happen with a charity anthology I contributed to, and I'm actually a bit confused as to whether I somehow gave up my rights... without signing a thing!)


Hi Lindy
We got around it by an honour agreement. Basically you retained complete copy write for your story throughout. You still do, and if you want me to take it out of the anthology I would. It was only as a courtesy that we asked authors not to publish it anywhere else for 6 months, but there was no contractual obligation at all, and therefore if someone had published their own story a month later then it would be totally within their rights to do so. But I hope that everyone understood at the beginning of our project that we expected they would grant us exclusivity for that time.
The copywrite at the start of our anthologies is for the collection as a whole and not for the individual stories.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I agree that each story in the anthology should have a copyright notice with the author's name. So the beginning of each story looks something like this:



Sass a Frass
by IP Freely

Copyright 2014 IP Freely, all rights reserved.

Genres: Science Fiction, Dystopian, Humor



IT WAS A DARK and stormy night. Lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom larem ipsom. Lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom larem ipsom. Lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom larem ipsom. Lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom larem ipsom. Lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom larem ipsom. Lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom lorem ipsom larem ipsom.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> Hi Lindy
> We got around it by an honour agreement. Basically you retained complete copy write for your story throughout. You still do, and if you want me to take it out of the anthology I would. It was only as a courtesy that we asked authors not to publish it anywhere else for 6 months, but there was no contractual obligation at all, and therefore if someone had published their own story a month later then it would be totally within their rights to do so. But I hope that everyone understood at the beginning of our project that we expected they would grant us exclusivity for that time.
> The copywrite at the start of our anthologies is for the collection as a whole and not for the individual stories.


That's what I figured, but I didn't know the actual legality of it all. Thanks! That's what I'm doing with my anthology, too -- requesting that the authors not publish elsewhere for 6 months, but not obligating. After all, the authors put in so much work and are kind enough to donate the use of a story... (In my case, one of the stories is 19,000 words long, and all the stories except two were written especially for the anthology. I would pave the streets with gold for these authors... if I could.)

Several of them have submitted stories to this indie anthology, too.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Lindy Moone said:


> That's what I figured, but I didn't know the actual legality of it all. Thanks! That's what I'm doing with my anthology, too -- requesting that the authors not publish elsewhere for 6 months, but not obligating. After all, the authors put in so much work and are kind enough to donate the use of a story... (In my case, one of the stories is 19,000 words long, and all the stories except two were written especially for the anthology. I would pave the streets with gold for these authors... if I could.)
> 
> Several of them have submitted stories to this indie anthology, too.


This anthology is not of the same order.

Authors retain all their rights, stories needn't be original or exclusive.
There is no money involved, no charity&#8230;
Basically this is giving the readers something for free, showcasing the rich variety of indie writing, and hoping some cross fertilization will occur.

I think a general copyright notice like, "All stories copyright by their respective authors," will suffice in this case.
(Of course, I'm no layer, and so on, and so forth&#8230


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Which program says it is 1052 words? MS Word is notoriously generous.
> This one is more accuarate: http://www.wordcountertool.com/
> 
> If it's still longer, send it in anyway. Don't tell me. I can't count anyway.


I just tried wordcountertool with my story (didn't want to unknowingly go over the limit) and compared the total to what Word was telling me. Only different by 3 words (988 vs 985). Not too bad! (Oh, and _whew!_  )


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> 85.*Tony Held*Showdown on Lyndale AvenueLiterary Fiction


I made number 85! Cool.  Not bad for a work of flash fiction I thought would remain self-published forever. Thank you for accepting it, folks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Only 9 slots left.*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbell*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad KarmaHorror37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Action39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of Piss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction72.*Edward M. Grant*Tongue TiedScience Fiction73.*Misti Wolanski*Indy-SanUrban Fantasy74.*Eric Feka*Life Goes OnHumor - Contemporary Fantasy75.*Dee Gabbledon*OutlandisherHistorical Fiction (Parody76.*Becca Price*The Sirens' SongFable77.*Arrington Flynn*Telling Your Story with Misty RoseReligious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction78.*L.E. Parin*The Frog PrinceYoung Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale79.*Darrin Perez*The LastScience Fiction80.*Frank Zubek*Martians For Neighbors!Literary Fiction81.*Rachel Elizabeth Cole*Hit and RunWomen's Fiction - Chick Lit82.*Matthew W. Grant*Lamron Ot EmoclewParanormal83.*Michael Coorlim*Twin SoulsParanormal84.*Maren Hayes*KiribatiLiterary Fiction85.*Tony Held*Showdown on Lyndale AvenueLiterary Fiction86.*Allan Körbes*Workplace HazardsScience Fiction - Cyberpunk87.*Tiffany Cherney*Into the EtherScience-Fiction - Fantasy- Action-Adventure88.*Landon Porter*Live Without ThemScience-Fiction - Fantasy89.*Kathy Molineaux*Welcome Home Mrs. LeeScience-Fiction90.*Drew Avera*My Last MomentScience-Fiction - Dystopia91.*SB Jones*The Eternal Gateway: Blades---92.*Bob Summer*WordsLiterary Fiction


----------



## kindler2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gosh.  That was quick.  

Thanks for the opportunity to be a part of this, much appreciated.

And thanks for all your hard work putting it together.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, we're _so close_ to breaking 100!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I love the 101 number. It will look fantastic on the cover! Way to go, Andrew!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I know at least one more that's coming! A mystery from E.A. Linden, called _Death Sentence_!

Hold on... Is it really now limited to 101, even though you changed the deadline to 7/15? I beta'd one yesterday and am waiting for it to come back for final proofreading. I emailed the author but she may not see it in time.

I'd feel pretty bad if she missed being included, especially since _I_ told her the deadline was changed.
I've beta/proofread nine stories for this anthology so far, some really good ones. This is a good one, too...

Feeling very anxious and a bit upset right now.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Lindy Moone said:


> I know at least one more that's coming! A mystery from E.A. Linden, called _Death Sentence_!
> 
> Hold on... Is it really now limited to 101, even though you changed the deadline to 7/15? I beta'd one yesterday and am waiting for it to come back for final proofreading. I emailed the author but she may not see it in time.
> 
> ...


Deadline was actually July, 1st.
It is now July, 15th or 101 stories, whichever occurs first.

Tell her to send it in as is asap. She can always send in the corrected version later (by 7/15).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Deadline was actually June, 1st.
> It is now June, 15th or 101 stories, whichever occurs first.
> 
> Tell her to send it in as is asap. She can always send in the corrected version later (by 7/15).
> ...


He means it was July first and is now July 15th or 101 stories.

Chin up. There will be more anthologies.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> He means it was July first and is now July 15th or 101 stories.
> 
> Chin up. There will be more anthologies.


Ooops&#8230;

Thanks, Cherise. I amended the previous post.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

@Lindy

E.A. Linden's Death Sentence just came in.  

(That doesn't look right, does it?)


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

You know you're really losing it when you get all crazy on behalf of other authors!

Andrew and Cherise, thanks for talking me down. I finally got in touch with her and she sent it. 
Whew. Now it's 1:30 am here in Turkey and I'm too wired to sleep.

And now I see that while I was typing this you got it! Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Great going everyone. It would be amazing to hit 101.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so excited about this anthology! It feels great to be part of it


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Lindy Moone said:


> You know you're really losing it when you get all crazy on behalf of other authors!
> 
> Andrew and Cherise, thanks for talking me down. I finally got in touch with her and she sent it.
> Whew. Now it's 1:30 am here in Turkey and I'm too wired to sleep.
> ...


No need to apologize for being a caring friend, Lindy.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Here is the running genre index.


Action 4
Adventure 4
Black Comedy 1
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 5
Comedy / Humor 7
Contemporary Fiction 1
Cyberpunk 1
Drama 1
Dystopian 4
Fable 1
Fairy Tale 2
Fantasy 12
Gay Fiction 2
Gay Romance 2
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 9
Historical Fiction 3
Literary Fiction 8
Magic Realism 1
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 5
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 10
Paranormal Romance 4
Parody 1
Religious 1
Romance 12
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 20
Space Opera 2
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy (Contemporary Fantasy) 4
Young Adult 7


Undeclared 1




Deadline is July 15 or 101 stories, whichever comes first!  9 slots left.

Keep writing if you miss the deadline. I hear there will be more anthologies!


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty sure I messed up somewhere.  I sent mine Friday, June 27th, but never received a confirmation.  Just re-sent, but probably too late now.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll post a complete update later, but for those who are thinking of sending in a story: there are just *6* slots still open.



CherieMarks said:


> Pretty sure I messed up somewhere. I sent mine Friday, June 27th, but never received a confirmation. Just re-sent, but probably too late now.


I'm sorry Cherie, but I don't think I received it. Could you try again, please?

[email protected]


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

I sent mine in today. Did you get it? Did I miss the boat?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Room for just 4 stories more.*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbell*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad KarmaHorror37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Action39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of p*ss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction72.*Edward M. Grant*Tongue TiedScience Fiction73.*Misti Wolanski*Indy-SanUrban Fantasy74.*Eric Feka*Life Goes OnHumor - Contemporary Fantasy75.*Dee Gabbledon*OutlandisherHistorical Fiction (Parody76.*Becca Price*The Sirens' SongFable77.*Arrington Flynn*Telling Your Story with Misty RoseReligious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction78.*L.E. Parin*The Frog PrinceYoung Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale79.*Darrin Perez*The LastScience Fiction80.*Frank Zubek*Martians For Neighbors!Literary Fiction81.*Rachel Elizabeth Cole*Hit and RunWomen's Fiction - Chick Lit82.*Matthew W. Grant*Lamron Ot EmoclewParanormal83.*Michael Coorlim*Twin SoulsParanormal84.*Maren Hayes*KiribatiLiterary Fiction85.*Tony Held*Showdown on Lyndale AvenueLiterary Fiction86.*Allan Körbes*Workplace HazardsScience Fiction - Cyberpunk87.*Tiffany Cherney*Into the EtherScience-Fiction - Fantasy- Action-Adventure88.*Landon Porter*Live Without ThemScience-Fiction - Fantasy89.*Kathy Molineaux*Welcome Home Mrs. LeeScience-Fiction90.*Drew Avera*My Last MomentScience-Fiction - Dystopia91.*SB Jones*The Eternal Gateway: BladesFantasy - Steampunk92.*Bob Summer*WordsLiterary Fiction93.*E.A. Linden*Death SentenceMystery94.*Sarra Cannon*The Witching WellYoung Adult95.*Carol Kean*The TipperContemporary Mainstream Fiction96.*Kristy Tate*Anywhere Else---97.*Felicity Appleton*Love SalutationRomance


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Only 3 places left.*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Down to 2 places*


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I expect this has been mentioned but what is the situation on a paperback? I'd really like to own a paper copy of this anthology. I would be happy to offer my services for putting this on Createspace (though if anyone more experienced wants to do it then I'd be happy with that) We could put it on at the minimum price allowed so there was no profit in it, just the covering of the cost?


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> *Down to 2 places*


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I PMed a bunch of people today from the old thread who said they had a story ready but weren't on the list yet. Hopefully we can squeeze everyone who wants in into the 101 limit!



Star Fish said:


> I expect this has been mentioned but what is the situation on a paperback? I'd really like to own a paper copy of this anthology. I would be happy to offer my services for putting this on Createspace (though if anyone more experienced wants to do it then I'd be happy with that) We could put it on at the minimum price allowed so there was no profit in it, just the covering of the cost?


I'd be happy to set up a paperback copy- I have indesign and some page layout experience. The main problem is that the anthology is meant to be free, or generally non-profit. I'm not sure if books through Createspace (my POD of choice) can be priced so that no profit comes through from them. I tried having a look then but all my books are in expanded distribution. If you sell through expanded distribution it's a no- you can get down to $0 from sales on exp. distribution but still get paid from Amazon sales since you get more from there. Maybe if we only sell with Amazon we can set the book at the min. price and make it a profit free title so those of us who want a hard copy (which I kinda do!) can get them.
Has anyone ever had experience with trying to set a zero profit margin on a paperback (I can't really imagine anyone would except for a case like this!)

Anyway, I think the Paperback is something to consider for after we've successfully launched the ebook  Although, we'd probably need a new cover since the mobile reading cover isn't as appropriate for a paperback


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Isn't a paperback edition contrary to "Stories on the Go?"

I think we have to keep a clear objective. We're trying to "seduce" readers who haven't heard of us by offering them something for free they can just put on their phone (look up the new Amazon phone), tablet or ereader, to get through those moments of boredom while waiting for a bus, train, significant other or even queuing at the supermarket.

1. An ebook on such a device doesn't weigh anything more. A paperback definitely does.
2. A paperback w/couldn't be FREE and thus it would lose one of the major "selling" points (ironically enough).
3. We're going for free promotion and cross-fertilization, and the ability to give the reader instant gratification. I tested it with Micah's story which I formatted and put on my phone. Click his link and within seconds you can order his books from your phone. 

I understand the temptation to spruce up the little toaster just a little bit more. Believe me, I felt that temptation myself.
However, at least for this edition, I think we should stick to the plan.

This doesn't mean we can't look into it though.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep. As I said, maybe we can look at it after the ebook is out in the world, or maybe even do it just to make it available for contributors who want one (a direct link to buy on CS only, not through any distributors), not for general readers. If it's just for us, we wouldn't even need to change the cover/title. But yes, getting ahead of myself again. Let's get the basic toaster done, done, done first!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I know it's pricier, and I haven't checked this, but I believe that you can send a file to LuLu and get it printed up without actually publishing it with an ISBN and everything.  I know some people who did that with some electronic only games books that they wanted to be able to refer in hard copy.  If you produce a suitable file for printing, then it could be sent to anyone who wanted to arrange to print their own copy at their own cost & you wouldn't have to worry about profits/tax on it.  

Edited to add:  However, while I am fine with people having a print copy with my work in it, others who have signed up for ebook only might want to reserve print rights, so it's not something you should do without getting permission first.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Submissions are closed.*

*Final list for the 2014 Anthology*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbell*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad KarmaHorror37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Action39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of p*ss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction72.*Edward M. Grant*Tongue TiedScience Fiction73.*Misti Wolanski*Indy-SanUrban Fantasy74.*Eric Feka*Life Goes OnHumor - Contemporary Fantasy75.*Dee Gabbledon*OutlandisherHistorical Fiction (Parody76.*Becca Price*The Sirens' SongFable77.*Arrington Flynn*Telling Your Story with Misty RoseReligious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction78.*L.E. Parin*The Frog PrinceYoung Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale79.*Darrin Perez*The LastScience Fiction80.*Frank Zubek*Martians For Neighbors!Literary Fiction81.*Rachel Elizabeth Cole*Hit and RunWomen's Fiction - Chick Lit82.*Matthew W. Grant*Lamron Ot EmoclewParanormal83.*Michael Coorlim*Twin SoulsParanormal84.*Maren Hayes*KiribatiLiterary Fiction85.*Tony Held*Showdown on Lyndale AvenueLiterary Fiction86.*Allan Körbes*Workplace HazardsScience Fiction - Cyberpunk87.*Tiffany Cherney*Into the EtherScience-Fiction - Fantasy- Action-Adventure88.*Landon Porter*Live Without ThemScience-Fiction - Fantasy89.*Kathy Molineaux*Welcome Home Mrs. LeeScience-Fiction90.*Drew Avera*My Last MomentScience-Fiction - Dystopia91.*SB Jones*The Eternal Gateway: BladesFantasy - Steampunk92.*Bob Summer*WordsLiterary Fiction93.*E.A. Linden*Death SentenceMystery94.*Sarra Cannon*The Witching WellYoung Adult95.*Carol Kean*The TipperContemporary Mainstream Fiction96.*Kristy Tate*Anywhere ElseWomen's Fiction97.*Felicity Appleton*Love SalutationRomance98.*John March*The Spirit TalkerFantasy99.*Nadia Nader*The Witch in the WoodsYoung Adult - Paranormal100.*R.M. Prioleau*Death's DoorFantasy101.*Zombie Joe*Living BrideHorror


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> *Submissions are closed.*


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoot whoot!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I love that I'm lucky #13.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Here is the final genre index!


Action 4
Adventure 4
Black Comedy 1
Chick Lit / Women's Fiction 6
Comedy / Humor 7
Contemporary (Mainstream) Fiction 2
Cyberpunk 1
Drama 1
Dystopian 4
Fable 1
Fairy Tale 2
Fantasy 14
Gay Fiction 2
Gay Romance 2
Historical Fantasy 1
Horror 10
Historical Fiction 3
Literary Fiction 8
Magic Realism 1
Middle Grade 1
Mystery 6
New Adult Romance 1
New Pulp 1
Paranormal 11
Paranormal Romance 4
Parody 1
Religious 1
Romance 13
Romantic Comedy 1
Science Fiction 20
Space Opera 2
Supernatural 1
Thriller 3
Urban Fantasy (Contemporary Fantasy) 4
Young Adult 9



I hear there may be more anthologies, if this one goes well!

Time to start writing the book description. We had better start now, if we plan to write it by committee.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Spec-Fic Supremacy, Yo.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

My two cents for the book description
Take whatever you need from it

Curious about these people known as Indie Writers? They do seem to be in the news quite a bit lately don't they? Would you like to sample a few authors in small portions? Welcome to flash fiction! The talented folks you'll meet in these pages tell stories in under 1,000 words. That's tough to do even on an inspired day.
And there's a very wide selection here. Each reader should find a number of genres in here of some interest. Step inside and let us tell you a tale to two.....

We have nearly every popular genre available here. Romance and Action. Literary Fiction and Horror. Sample a few you love. Get curious about a few you usually don't have the time to read. And most importantly- help spread the word.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jena H said:


> I love that I'm lucky #13.


I have to admit, I am pretty jealous.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*We have 101 stories and a cover&#8230; what now?*

First of all I'd like to thank everyone involved in this project.

When I agreed, somewhat hesitantly, to coordinate this project and proposed the simple toaster model to salvage it, I soon wondered whether I hadn't taken on more than I would be comfortable with.

Writers. Indie writers. As we all know they're stark raving mad.

How would I ever get them to agree on _anything_ under the sun? Let alone a project they are emotionally invested in. I had set myself up for an experience equaling living hell, it seemed.

I had dark visions of a shepherd dog running around a crazy herd of anarchist sheep on crack, running in all directions. Instead you were very reasonable and everybody seemed to understand we needed to keep this thing on track if we were to accomplish anything.

So, contrary to my worst forebodings, as a whole, this has been a pleasant experience. Discussions got heated sometimes, but we always managed, and rather quickly too, to come to an agreement and move on.

I want to thank you all for your gracious cooperation. Instead of being the nightmare this could have easily become, it was a joy and privilege to coordinate this project.

*~~~*​
I'm working on a proposal for a *road map* on how to proceed from here. I hope it will be ready for posting by tomorrow.

This doesn't mean that meanwhile you can't brainstorm and spout creative ideas.

All input is welcome.

Again, thank you, all.

(I'll cross-post this in the original thread)


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I had said I would handle contacting the free sites and stuff, but that was at the beginning when it wasn't clear how many people would be super excited about this project. I wanted to make sure Andrew had help. 

I'm finding that I need to concentrate on getting my 2nd series finished up and writing more under my pen name, as I'm behind on that, too. (I confess I play too much in the summer, and I'll never stop doing that. My family and friends will always take priority, always, especially the little one. He won't be little long and summer is short here. When I'm old and look back on my life, this is what will mean the most to me personally, even if it means it takes me longer to see bigger success with my writing. There's also my painting, which means just as much as the writing.) Yeah, I know everyone is busy, but some enjoy their writing above and beyond and those people would do a greater service to promotion.  

Therefore, since it appears Andrew has plenty of people all geared up, and others are volunteering, I want to step down from being responsible for that. I will, of course, do some promoting on my own, like everyone should, but someone else needs to head up the big marketing to the free sites, etc. I'm too scattered over too much for the next 3 months to do it justice. When I can help, I will, I just don't want to feel the majority is up to me. It's great to see so many people are excited!

So, who wants to head up the marketing? (Posting in two threads to make sure this is taken up by someone.) Have fun and good luck! I will help if you need me when I can.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I like this!



Frank Zubek said:


> Curious about these people known as Indie Writers? They do seem to be in the news quite a bit lately don't they? Welcome to flash fiction! The talented folks you'll meet in these pages tell stories in under 1,000 words. That's tough to do even on an inspired day.
> And there's a wide selection here. Each reader should find a genre of some interest. Step inside and let us tell you a tale to two.....





Caddy said:


> So, who wants to head up the marketing? (Posting in two threads to make sure this is taken up by someone.) Have fun and good luck! I will help if you need me when I can.


Here is what I propose we do about marketing:

I have a Google doc spreadsheet of 150+ promo sites, mostly free ones. (Thank you, C Gockel for the beginnings of it.) I could grant access to all the authors in the anthology. There is a column for dates promoted at each site. We would keep it sorted by that column so that we could see which sites we promoted with when. Whenever each of us felt like it, we would go to this Google doc, pick a site, submit the anthology, and fill in the date. When the date column filled up, we would start again at the top. This would be independent enough for our purposes, I think. And if any of you fellow anthologists (is that a word?) wanted to copy the doc and use it for your own books, of course you could. And of course if anyone found a new site they would add it to the list.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Love that, Cherise, and I would also love a copy for my own work. Thanks!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Caddy. I love marketing, LOL! But wait, there's more!

Here is what I propose we do about marketing:

*Promo Sites*

I have a Google doc spreadsheet of 150+ promo sites, mostly free ones. (Thank you, C Gockel, for the beginnings of it.) I could grant access to all the authors in the anthology. There is a column for dates promoted at each site. We would keep it sorted by that column so that we could see which sites we promoted with when. Whenever each of us felt like it, we would go to this Google doc, pick a site, submit the anthology, and fill in the date. When the date column filled up, we would start again at the top. This would be independent enough for our purposes, I think. And if any of you fellow anthologists (is that a word?) wanted to copy the doc and use it for your own books, of course you could. And of course if anyone found a new site they would add it to the list.

*Blogs / Mailing Lists / Social Media*

Of course, all 101 of us and our spouses and our children and our parents should download the anthology on Amazon the first day it goes free. The next day, we should all 101 post it on our blogs. The next day, send it out to our mailing lists. The next day, post it on our Facebook feeds. The next, Twitter. The next, Pinterest. The next, whichever other social media outlets you use.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks Caddy. I love marketing, LOL! But wait, there's more!
> 
> Here is what I propose we do about marketing:
> 
> ...


This plan is great.


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> a crazy herd of anarchist sheep on crack


LOL. You did a good job.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Brandon Shire said:


> LOL. You did a good job.


Yeah, he did. Myself, I usually approach my writing like a rattlesnake on crack, so calling me a sheep was kind.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

If you want to change Sirens' Song to Lit Fic, it'll fit in that category just as well, and then you won't have a category with only one story in it.

I volunteer to fund a BKnights campaign when the book is ready!


----------



## Nadia Nader (Nov 30, 2012)

Cherise, your recommendations sound great.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> @Lindy
> 
> E.A. Linden's Death Sentence just came in.
> 
> (That doesn't look right, does it?)


I hope somebody filed an appeal!



Vaalingrade said:


> Spec-Fic Supremacy, Yo.


Spec Fic writers rock. 

@Andrew: And people say we can't organize and stand together.  Take that, snooty writer organizations.

@Frank: That's a great start, Frank. Tells who we are and what the anthology is about. With a little more wrangling from Andrew, I think we'll end up with an awesome blurb to go with our awesome anthology.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*The stories are collected. The list is complete.

So what now?*

*Provisional time line of things that still need to be done before publishing:*

_The time line may change depending on when we *want/need* to publish. I'd like some more input about that issue, but realistically speaking 09/15 is the very earliest date we *can* publish._

*By 07/31:*

* A few stories still need *beta reading*. We have enough volunteers for that, IIRC. If not, I'll ask for more.
* Some stories still need *proofing*. I do have volunteers for that, but maybe not enough. If you'd like to offer your services, please send a mail to *[email protected] - subject line: Proofing*.
Also send a mail if you think I might have missed you (e.g. because you offered your services in a post in one of the threads.)

_Authors:_ Nothing will be changed without your say-so. It's your story. It's how you want to present yourself to new readers. It's your calling card. YOU have the last word.

*By 09/01:*

* *Introduction:* I'd like to write that one myself. I'll have it beta read and proofed by our volunteers.
* *Formatting:* (separate post tomorrow)

*By 09/15:*

* *Final proofing:*
1. Once the anthology has been formatted, I propose to offer it for downloading to all contributors.
At this stage you yourself can do a final check/proofing. Unless disaster has struck and a whole paragraph is missing, in this stage you can only make minor corrections. The time for rewriting the story or giving all your characters new names is behind you. However, I'll try to accommodate reasonable requests.
2. One person has offered to do a final proofing round for part of the anthology. If you are willing to do the same, please send an email to *[email protected] - subject line: Final Proofing*. Don't forget to mention how many stories you want to give a last check up.

_(I'll cross-post this in the original thread)_


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I was wondering when the stories would be beta read, so thanks for posting that, Andrew.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Andrew, thank you for organizing all this. The timeline looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Andrew:

I haven't been following along with the thread because of my own deadlines. Do we have a dedicated webpage or something for the project? It may be helpful for marketing purposes if there is a "one stop" place to direct people for more information. I have plenty of space on my domain and it wouldn't be a big deal to set up a page if we need it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Andrew:
> 
> I haven't been following along with the thread because of my own deadlines. Do we have a dedicated webpage or something for the project? It may be helpful for marketing purposes if there is a "one stop" place to direct people for more information. I have plenty of space on my domain and it wouldn't be a big deal to set up a page if we need it.


Thank you for the offer.

Due to a bout of summer cold (which turns your mind to snot, makes every bone and muscle in your body ache, even the muscles and bones you weren't aware you had, and makes Kleenex richer - I'm sure you don't know what I'm talking about ) I'm a little bit behind. So, I was planning to spring this on you when the formatting was complete, but I have an idea for a website on an independent domain. I think I've even got the financing covered.


----------

